# stuck in co-sleeping HELL!



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

HELP! My baby will not sleep in her crib anymore! Here's a little backstory...I am not anti-cosleeping or anything so don't attack me, it just doesn't work for us. She slept in the bed with me as a newborn and did great, we both were more comfortable that way and DH slept on the couch for a while. When she was about 3 months old I transitioned her to the crib, and had NO issues whatsover with the transition, it was a breeze! She was STTN at the time, and about a month ago she stopped STTN. I was spoiled I guess because I was not used to waking up to feed her in the middle of the night, so I got lazy and just let her sleep with me for a while. Well, DH wanted the bed back...so for the past week it's been the 3 of us crammed in the bed and I have gotten little to no good, deep sleep. Neither has my baby. We are both constantly waking up, and I am never able to settle in and relax because I am constantly paranoid that she's going to get smothered, even though I know she probably won't. She is constantly rolling into me, and has been sleeping even worse, ewaking up crying 5-6 times a night, I'm sure from being woken up by one of us. I NEED her to go back to her crib. I HATE letting her CIO. It's just not right...but I need her to sleep in there. It's in our room already, I have tried giving her my shirt with my scent on it, putting her in awake, putting her in asleep, everything...nothing works. Ideas?


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txmommy83* 
HELP! My baby will not sleep in her crib anymore! Here's a little backstory...I am not anti-cosleeping or anything so don't attack me, it just doesn't work for us. She slept in the bed with me as a newborn and did great, we both were more comfortable that way and DH slept on the couch for a while. When she was about 3 months old I transitioned her to the crib, and had NO issues whatsover with the transition, it was a breeze! She was STTN at the time, and about a month ago she stopped STTN. I was spoiled I guess because I was not used to waking up to feed her in the middle of the night, so I got lazy and just let her sleep with me for a while. Well, DH wanted the bed back...so for the past week it's been the 3 of us crammed in the bed and I have gotten little to no good, deep sleep. Neither has my baby. We are both constantly waking up, and I am never able to settle in and relax because I am constantly paranoid that she's going to get smothered, even though I know she probably won't. She is constantly rolling into me, and has been sleeping even worse, ewaking up crying 5-6 times a night, I'm sure from being woken up by one of us. I NEED her to go back to her crib. I HATE letting her CIO. It's just not right...but I need her to sleep in there. It's in our room already, I have tried giving her my shirt with my scent on it, putting her in awake, putting her in asleep, everything...nothing works. Ideas?

How old is she? How long has she been sleeping with you?


----------



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

she is 7 mos. She's only been back in the bed with me and wa for a few weeks, when she stopped STTN I got lazy. She was fine in the crib before, and slept in there for about 3 months no problem.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

What about sidecarring the crib - removing one side and attaching it to your bed?
That way, your DH can have his space back, baby will still be close to you and
when needed, you can comfort her?

Take care!


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KikaKika* 
What about sidecarring the crib - removing one side and attaching it to your bed?
That way, your DH can have his space back, baby will still be close to you and
when needed, you can comfort her?

Take care!

That was going to be my suggestion


----------



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

I will try it. Our mattress is really high, so I'm not 100% sure it will work because even at it's highest setting her mattress is a good 7-8 inches lower than ours, so she still might feel too isolated...but I think I saw some website about sidecarring so I will check it out and see if there is any way to remedy this. Thanks ladies!


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

i think around 7-8 months something happens developmentally that interrupts sleep. because children from 0-3 change so frequently their sleep patterns change too, so i would not be alarmed about her changing sleep patterns. i would definitely sidecar the crib.


----------



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

You know, I really needed to come back here and thank you SO MUCH! I didn't actually sidecar the crib where you take off the front, but I scooted it up to my side of the bed, and because my bed is higher she can actually see me while she's laying down, and I can kind of lean in and cuddle her. I also put my pillow that I sleep on under her, it has my scent on it and is a bit softer than her hard baby mattress, and she is OUT LIKE A LIGHT WITH NO CRYING! Seriously, thank you thank you thank you! I am so happy I could cry! Let's hope after the 3am feed she goes back in there as easily.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd be much more concerned about the safety of a baby sleeping on a pillow than in bed with you.

-Angela


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it's fine, imo.


----------



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

I have assessed the situation with the pillow, because I had this initial concern also, but I know my baby very well and how she sleeps, and I think it's my job to make that judgment call. She always sleeps on her back and has NEVER ever rolled over in her sleep, and the pillow fits the crib so well, she can't really slide around on it or anything. It's soft, but not really thick or overstuffed, and she just kind of lays on top of it from the waist up. I think she might also have some kind of reflux that I have always suspected and being propped up is probably helping her sleep longer also. Last night she went from 10pm-5am, which is the best we've done in MONTHS and I attribute this directly to the pillow. So for us, it works.


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

Always do what's best for your situation and your family, regardless of others' opinions.

If sidecarring doesn't work would it work just to bring the crib into the room? That way you'll be closer


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txmommy83* 
You know, I really needed to come back here and thank you SO MUCH! I didn't actually sidecar the crib where you take off the front, but I scooted it up to my side of the bed, and because my bed is higher she can actually see me while she's laying down, and I can kind of lean in and cuddle her. I also put my pillow that I sleep on under her, it has my scent on it and is a bit softer than her hard baby mattress, and she is OUT LIKE A LIGHT WITH NO CRYING! Seriously, thank you thank you thank you! I am so happy I could cry! Let's hope after the 3am feed she goes back in there as easily.

COngratulations! So happy to hear that she is sleeping so great! How is she after 3AM feeding?
Take care!


----------



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

last night was even better! I actually tried to put her down last night without the pillow, but it didn't work. she needs the pillow! After she went down she slept without a peep until 5am! So we both got 7-8 hours of uninterrupted sleep. I'm trying to move her bedtime back so we are going to start working on going to bed earlier tonight. We are also having issues with her naptime, she puts herself to sleep around 11:30am every day, and this is a bad time because 3 days a week we are gone from home at 11:30 and she just gets fussy and overtired and it screws everything up. I'm all for baby making her own schedule but I need to tweak it to suit our needs too. My goal is to get her up at 7-8am and have her go down for a nap around 10-1030. But I might be wishing on stars, I have no clue if an earlier bedtime will fix this.


----------



## MeAndVee (Sep 12, 2007)

My son used a pillow right from the start. He was swaddled so couldn't roll. I worried a bit and kept an ear on him all night. Now he sleeps on or off of his pillow all night.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Its probably safer for the baby to have her in the crib if your bed is that high anyways. Glad its working out for you.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txmommy83* 
She is constantly rolling into me


Quote:


Originally Posted by *txmommy83* 
She always sleeps on her back and has NEVER ever rolled over in her sleep

uh huh....

anyways, if you suspect she might have reflux then you should consider getting a baby hammock.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Those aren't contradictory. My baby doesn't roll over yet, but the gravity of my weight on the mattress makes her kind of roll over to me. It isn't truly rolling but that's how I'd describe it too.

Anyway, I'm glad you found a solution, OP.


----------

